# Editing a SWF file



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a swf file that I want to edit, but I don't know how to go about doing it. You can see the image at http://forums.levdub.com. It's at the top (LOGO HERE). I want it to say Turbo Power!. If someone could please point me to a good SWF editor or if you have one, please edit it for me, I would greatly appreciate it.

EDIT - I just found out that it's a .fla file. Still need to edit it though.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It is a .swf file...

I flash MX, and I'll try to edit it for you.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

apparently you can't edit the swf file... I think the fla is what flash uses for an unfinished file, so if you have that, I can probably use it.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

levdub.com/phpBB2/templates/BBTech/images/logo.swf

Hope that works!


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

levdub.com/phpBB2/templates/BBTech/resources/logo.fla

This too.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I've gotten to the point where I can edit each piece of that...but the part that says "Logo Here" is actually a picture and not editable text. Do you have the font that it came from? I can put a similar text style in there, but I think it would look better in the style it's in now.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

This may be it. levdub.com/phpbb2/templates/BBTech/resources/04B_09__.ttf


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

gives me an "authorization required" error...


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

Try this. http://d14.yousendit.com/D/08Z6IOXG6Z5DR26FEOIG3PY6SC/somefont.TTF


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It gave me "You have clicked on an invalid or stale link."

Try renaming the file to .zip and attaching it to a post.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

If you follow the instructions, this will definitely work!

http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0LGGP3WQO71Q61H2HKDCJSKFWO


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

K, that one worked. I think there's a time limit on those links. 

I'll see what I can do with it. The only problem I might have is the gloss over effect of the text. I couldn't really figure out where that was in the file.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Awesome, with a little fiddling I got it to work. Here's the final product: http://tradio.no-ip.org/newlogo.swf . If it just loads the image, try right clicking and hitting "save target as". That should allow you to get it as a file on your hard drive.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you so much! That rocks!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

No problem at all. I hope your forum does well.


----------

